# To Kid Or NOT?????



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have an 10 month old boer doe named Bessy that I am concerned about. She is a very correct doe very feminine and has a nice muscular frame but she is very small for her age. She was in with the buck for a while and it was because he wouldn't stay in the fence and had to be in with them because we had no where else to go with him. I know that sounds horrible but I'm just telling you all the truth so you know whats going on. Any way she could be due anytime from now to Dec. 17th and I'm unsure. I have never seen her in heat, she has some discharge right now but isn't acting like she is in heat, her ligs felt softer than normal today, no udder what so ever, and she has been almost screaming from time to time. What do you think? :hair: :hair: Thank you, Sara


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you know why she is screaming? If she were in labor I would be very concerned but if not does she just want some extra attention?
Is she in with the main herd now or by herself?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's done it a couple of times IDK why. She is in with 3 other girls. If she's in labor I think I'm going to freak out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't really know what to tell you with the time frame of her "due date"....Unless you see streaming mucous and her pawing and getting up and down alot I'd say she's crying for attention. Ligs will feel as though they've gone alot of times before she's ready but you will know for sure when they are totally gone.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok thanks. I'm so embarrassed that this has happened. I forgot to add that in the last 3 days she's went from wanting attention to completely avoiding you and runing away.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

These things happen...I myself had a 4 month old get bred last year...and delivered at 9 months old...embarrassing yes, but don't worry...it's happened to others too. Just watch her, she may be scared when she does go into labor, instinct will kick in and all will be fine.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok thanks for the support/comfort. I'll go check on her and report back.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, everything is pretty much the same as of now. I'm going to stay in the house by the doe pen tonight (there is one by the buck pen to). You should have seen me racewalking to the goat pen in 6 in. heals when she first screamed.Going downhill of course. LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I forgot to add that in the last 3 days she's went from wanting attention to completely avoiding you and runing away.


 what color is her discharge .............is it clear string like? her mucus plug? :?

I've had them scream or bleat alot more .........very verbal talking to you or.......... looking and talking to her belly................when they were close.......

I've had does that were sweet and wanted attention turn around when they are getting ready to kid..........
avoid you.......when she does go into labor .........full push..............she should let you to approach her............But I have had some lay down start pushing and as I approached kept going away from me...........she was first timer and was not dilated at all .......she needed help.................finally I actually had to grab her back leg..........to help with dilation......she would not lay down...........so I helped pull the first kid.............the second kid was coming and I stood back and watched.....she then laid down..............and pushed out her 2nd kid with no problem..........

We usually do not breed our boers until they are a year old,......... I know that accidents do happen............... she sound be alright........ But try be there for her.........


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a possibility...albeit small...that she's not bred and is just in heat. I have a doe the same age and she just had her first noticable heat earlier this week (and I've been paying very close attention because I want to track my does cycle)...and she did not act like she was in heat either...it was just very obvious because her vagina was slightly puffy and she had a lot of white-stringy discharge...she acted normal though.

Sometimes does are very noisy when they are in heat...so that could be a reason for her screaming...

And, although sometimes does wait until the last minute to develop an udder...it is much more common to see atleast some udder development...especially if she could possibly be due within the month...

I 'd say to just keep an eye on her...if her udder starts filling, then yeah, she's probably pregnant...if not, she really could just be in heat.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Toth- The discharge was a dark redish color at one time but it has white in it. I'll be their if I can be because of school and other stuff like that that I can't skip. Someone is usually here though. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The discharge was a dark redish color at one time but it has white in it.


does it have a bad odor? ............It might be an infection?

Can you possibly get pics?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No odor. I have had a doe with an inection their before and this does't look the same. I can't get pics now but if I find the camera I might be able to later. I wormed them all today because a couple needed it and I went ahead and did them all. She didn't really need it though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> No odor. I have had a doe with an inection their before and this does't look the same.


 that's good no infection there then...........  ........maybe with a picture we can tell............ if she is pregnant looking or not.............. :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

could it possibbly be a mis carriage?
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I haven't gotten pics yet cuase I've always got like 3 hours of homework a day and by then it's almost dark. I guess it could be a miscariage but I really know nothing about that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> could it possibbly be a mis carriage?
> beth


 I was thinking it could be that.........also... :shrug: ..I witness one of my does getting slammed real hard by another goat...........not to long after ........she had a bloody discharge......She was around 2 months along I believe because we had the buck in with her a little over 2 cycles...........when she came back in season.....we skipped breeding for a while ...to make sure she didn't get an infection from the miscarrige..............when we did breed her again ....she took and had beautiful kids...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She would be at the least 3.5 months. IDK if that's what happened that sucks but it would actually be good because it was an accident and she's really small.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If she aborted at 3.5 months then you would have seen something more substantial than just mucus.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That sorta went through my head but i have never had this happen so I didn't say anything.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm if she had miscarried there would of been a kid at that stage in the pregnancy. I would take her temp to make sure its normal. Even if there is no odor it could be a small infection. Or maybe shes not bred and this is a heat cycle.
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, her temp is normal. I think I over reacted but it's better to be safe than sorry. She doesn't have anymore discharge and the buck was never interested in her that's why I crossed off heat. I Think she is getting a small udder so maybe she is pg?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

could of been a false heat. We had a doe that continused to show signs of heat throughout her pregnancy.
beth


----------

